# Guppy help?



## Lei (Jan 9, 2013)

I added two male guppies to my tank a few days ago. The tank has been established for a long time now, and the fish are all healthy - my Corys have even successfully bred in the tank. The LFS I purchased them from was reputable, there were no dead fish and they all looked healthy. There is no sign either of the fish are ill, no red gills to indicate ammonia poisoning, and I tested the water in the tank yesterday and all levels are safe.

However, one of the guppies is acting strangely. He is swimming at the bottom of the tank, almost all the time. He can and does swim to the top of the tank, and he's eating healthily and swimming around, but when he's at rest or staying in his own space instead of foraging for food, he stays at the bottom of the tank. 

I'm concerned because I know this isn't right. The tank has plants in it but he isn't hiding, in fact he's staying in the open at the front of the tank. The tank is also well oxygenated and all of my other fish are displaying normal, healthy behaviour. I am concerned that this could be because of disruptive or aggressive behaviour in the fish - I'm mostly worried that the other fish could be bullying him or that he and the other guppy are fighting? Neither of them show and sign of damaged fins or anything.

The other fish in the tank are Minnows, Harlequin Rasboras, Glass Bloodfin Tetras, Cardinal Tetras and Bronze Corydoras.

Help?


----------



## Btpaton (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi Lei,

It is possible that your fish is just getting used to the new tank, fish can often take a few days to "size-up" their new home,

I'd keep an eye out for signs of foul play toward the guppy, and keep inspecting for any indications of other problems 
It's possible that the odd behaviour will stop with a few more days



Thats my advice, although there may be more experienced opinions around and I'm sure they'll let you know what they think after me 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Guppies sometimes don't react well to being moved to a new tank, and this is what happens. It wears off eventually, usually.


----------

